# . ????
, ,  !!!
       . ???
 ,  -.,       .   -1.
  ?   ?      !

 !!!  :Redface:

----------


## barraguda

** ,       ?

----------

barraguda,

----------


## barraguda

** ,       -     ,       ,  ,    .
        (    ). ,      ,     (    ).               .     .    ,  ( ), - (  )  .

----------

> ** ,       -     ,       ,  ,    .
>         (    ). ,      ,     (    ).               .     .    ,  ( ), - (  )  .


               -?
    !

----------



----------


## barraguda

** ,      e-,       .

----------

!    6%. /  /,    65000 .   50000 .   . /       /  .,   15000 .    .      ?    . .

----------


## barraguda

**,     .          : "  ..    ___  ___".

----------

.

----------

klever_tour@mail.ru  :Smilie: )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## barraguda

** ,      .

----------


## 1978

*barraguda*,  ,       . ( )     (.),        . ,     ? !  :Smilie:

----------


## barraguda

* 1978*,    (      )        - (    ,      ),       .

----------


## 1978

!!! :Smilie:

----------


## .

!   .    . ,   ( 6%),     (, -)??? .

----------

.            .  , ,  6%,   , , .  .

----------

,   .
 6%

  1

 ,  .

1.         . 
2.   /.  .
3.         (       )
4.         +  

  2

1.   .   .
2.   .  .
3.   .       .
4.  .
5.       +  


   ?      ,       -)))

----------


## :)

.        :
          (    3+1).      ... 
1.     : " .    ... ...,  .., ..  .....";
2.  . -       ?
3.  -   ?(    .  ?);

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Je@nne

*barraguda*,  !   (6%).             .   80%,   20%.        ,    .   !

----------


## Tati0508

!  .  .    15%.   ..    .     ,        .         /    .  ?  ,  .          - ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Tati0508

,  .    ?  ?    .   ?

----------


## ABell

> ,  .    ?  ?    .   ?


1.,     .
2.  .
3.   ( )

----------


## valeriyaI



----------


## valeriyaI

!
        !

----------


## ABell

().

----------


## valeriyaI

> ().


 !
, , 
       ?     ?

2)     ?        ,          
3)    ,    
4)         : , 

      !!!

----------

